# ICMPv6 request generates with fragmented even if MTU size is 1500



## hrsahu (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi all,

I was trying the ping6 option from FreeBSD. The interface MTU size is 1500. FreeBSD acts as a router. The route advertisement doesn't have an MTU field.

While transmitting an ICMPv6 request from a FreeBSD machine with a size of 1454 bytes, *I* can see in Wireshark that the packet is generated with a fragmented packet. The first fragment (IPv6 packet) - payload is 1240 and the second fragment is an ICMPv6 request with a payload of size 238.

Could you please tell me what might be the isue?

*E*ven if the MTU size is 1500, the packets are generated with a fragmented one.

Please guide me on how to get rid if this?

Regards


----------

